# Finally got all three villagers from Gully.



## cheezu (Apr 15, 2018)

Finally got all 3 villagers. Phewww...
I'm not sure if I'm the only one who feels this way but it was kind of nice to work towards getting a villager for once (I suppose I was just used to trading and hunting for dreamies in New Leaf).
I do think it would be nice to get other types of rare items from him though - and not just snacks. Perhaps it's something they will introduce down the line along with some other villagers he might bring along.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 15, 2018)

Congrats! I wish he gave more as well. In my opinion, he is as useless in PC as he was in NL. Semi-useless xD He would be useful to me if not all my animals were at max level. And in NL, I believe that once you get all the items from him, there isn't a point in talking to him anymore.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 15, 2018)

Yay ! Good job. :} I'm on my second round with Gulliver. I wasn't too motivated to work for the special campers until I read that we don't even have to give him " good " or " great " items. I do like the idea of getting campers in a different way and working to get them  but I'm not really too crazy over how this whole Gulliver system works. I would be so interested in seeing a different way to get new campers. 

Poor Gulliver the useless.


----------

